# Spousal visa with work endorsement from country of origin



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi

I have spousal visa and would like to apply for work endorsement. I am travelling to India next month so can I submit the application at consulate in Mumbai? or I must do it here through VFS? Which one would be faster? has anyone done such application from consulate in Mumbai?

Thanks
Tanu


----------

